# One year & 2 months on from applying



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

Further to applying for permanent residence in Canada through the London embassy in June 07 I received a letter from the embassy this month. An informative letter stating if I wanted to still continue with my application do nothing, otherwise I have 60 days before I could not have my visa application money refunded. I still expect to wait 3 years as when I was down to the London CanExpo in June the man from the embassy there stated he was up to fall 05 applications. 

Just a little heads up if you're intending to apply. 

Cheers 
Chris


----------

